# Dynaudio Lyd 48 studio monitor impressions



## iobaaboi

Hello all, 

I just got a pair of these and wanted to share my impressions of them so far, hopefully they will be helpful to some. 

I migrated to these from a line of two other Dynaudio monitors. First I had a pair of BM6 mkIII's, they were my first Dyns but I had worked on a set of BM5 mkI's, so I knew the sound. I really liked the 6 but felt that, even in a small room, they didn't give me the low end I like to have when working on film music. So I sold them to my friend with the BM5's as a welcome upgrade for him and bought a pair of used BM15A's. 

The BM15A's gave me the low end I was after, on par with the Genelec 8050B's I had before the BM6's. But they were heavy, a little noisy and while they were adequate for the room I was in back East, they overpowered the space I am in here in CA. 

That brings me to the Lyd 48's, finally I am done searching! They are wonderfully balanced and their imaging is better (to me) than the BM15A's. They are not overpowering (about 1.5M away) and fill the smaller room I am in well. The low end is not as "subby" as the BM15A's but it is tighter, cleaner and thusly, more usable to me. 

For anyone looking for a well-rounded, professional monitor that punches above its price, check out the Dynaudio Lyd 48. I will be holding onto these for some time and will hopefully be building a full 5.1 system around them within the next year or so.

Feel free to ask any questions you might have, I know there's not a lot of info on these still.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

Were there any others that you auditioned before getting the LYD?

I'm a big fan of Dynaudio and worked on the BM5 mk3 for a long time (currently have them up as my mains are down for repair). I thought those were a lot better than the old BM6a. I've heard that the BM15a are similar to the BM6a so I'm not sure if I'd like those. I heard the 8" LYD at a shop and they didn't sound too different from the BM5 mk3. I preferred my BM5. I'm curious to hear the LYD 48. Seems like they could be a great budget speaker.


----------



## chillbot

Interesting, thanks.

I've had a pair of BM15As for must be close to 15 years now. I love them to death, they sound great in my room. I use them with the BX30 sub, and I don't have the sub up too loud, just enough. But they have been going out for the last 5-6 years or so. First the main speakers would go out, either go dead or start hissing and I have to power cycle them constantly to use them. So I had the local Dynaudio guy (Brian, I think? He's in Ojai now) refurbish them, got them back, and now the tweeters are doing the same thing. I probably have to power cycle them 2-3 times per day, mostly I leave them off until I need to use them... I also switch between JBLs in the same room.

I hate to have to drop that much on new speakers, especially since I love these so much, but not sure what other options I have. I'm glad to hear that these are good... not quite as expensive as the BM15As were....

Did you ever have any issues with your used BM15As?

My room is roughly 14' W x 23' D x 10' H and over-treated (I like it dead).

If I went with the LYD48s I would keep the BX30 which is a beast of a sub and still seems fine.


----------



## chillbot

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I'm curious to hear the LYD 48. Seems like they could be a great budget speaker.


Wait I'm confused are we talking about the same speakers? I wasn't considering $2,300/pair as "budget" speakers?


----------



## synthpunk

Can you track down your repair guy still Chill or try another ? Dynaudio recently changed U.S. distributors from T.C.

I've fixed a few BM-6A's over the years , for the tweeters its usually the relays, which is a careful desolder/solder job and a pair on Ebay, I think is $20.

Beyond repairing or another pair BM-15A's, the next step up for me are Barefoots, you can hear them at Vintage King, but they up there $$$.


----------



## chillbot

synthpunk said:


> Can you track down your repair guy still Chill or try another ? Dynaudio recently changed U.S. distributors from T.C.


It's kind of hit or miss when he is in town... it's 90 minutes from Ojai. From what I've been able to find out he's pretty much the only guy in town, everyone I've asked directs me to him, and he's busy. Local shops like Audio Rehab for whatever reason won't touch them. Also it cost $250 the first time, so if I'm going to spend $250 again, how long will 15-year-old speakers last? I consider 15 years a pretty good run, might be worth starting over on a new run. I think I paid $3k/pair? That's only $200/year.

All that said, don't get me wrong, if you think they are fixable and worth fixing I would do it. But I'm not doing it myself. Love to hear anyone's advice on it.


----------



## synthpunk

I bet he was the tech T.C. was using (who were not cheap by any means to send repairs to btw).

I know I would have mine repaired and if I won the lottery or had a good year grab Barefoots. Dyn are still making BM-15A's so that tells you something. If you enjoy the smoothness, non fatiguing manner, and low end there is nothing else IMO.

My two pennies anyway. Back to Taxi Driver.


----------



## chillbot

synthpunk said:


> I won the lottery or had a good year grab Barefoots


Well they may not be cheap but at least they're really ugly!

https://vintageking.com/barefoot-sound-masterstack12-pair-with-handles


----------



## synthpunk

Just a bit cheaper 
https://vintageking.com/barefoot-sound-micromain-27-gen2-pair

Back on topic though, the Lyd48 look like a interesting alternative to the B-15A's. Wonder if they will be at NAMM ?



chillbot said:


> Well they may not be cheap but at least they're really ugly!
> 
> https://vintageking.com/barefoot-sound-masterstack12-pair-with-handles


----------



## chillbot

synthpunk said:


> Wonder if they will be at NAMM ?


Less ugly but still not real copacetic to me. A bit abrasive to look at, have to hide them with some tie dye or a lava lamp or something.

I'm not going to NAMM this year, I've already bought everything they're going to show me. A Korg Prologue and a Arturia Microbrute 2 and a Zaor desk. Lawson can fill me in on the rest. 

Anyway yes someone please get this thread back on topic.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

chillbot said:


> Wait I'm confused are we talking about the same speakers? I wasn't considering $2,300/pair as "budget" speakers?


Compared to other similar 3-ways? KH310 are $4500/pair and the SCM25A are $8000/pair. I've heard the KH310 be referred to as budget friendly versions of the SCM25A. As a professional speaker, I think these are pretty cheap. Any cheaper and you're basically in KRK territory. 

Not saying they're bad or anything. I think Dynaudios are past that point of limited returns where you basically just pay more for bigger monitors but it's essentially as good as other pro speakers.


----------



## jmauz

synthpunk said:


> Can you track down your repair guy still Chill or try another ? Dynaudio recently changed U.S. distributors from T.C.



I've used a place in NoHo several times called Audio Design & Services -http://audiodesign-service.com/index.html


----------



## synthpunk

To each his own, but I quite like the way they look, but the sound is stunning and what really matters.








Check out there user list.... Lord-Alge, Pensado, Brauer, Vig, Visconti, etc. but anyways get those BM-15A's fixed.



chillbot said:


> Less ugly but still not real copacetic to me. A bit abrasive to look at, have to hide them with some tie dye or a lava lamp or something.
> 
> I'm not going to NAMM this year, I've already bought everything they're going to show me. A Korg Prologue and a Arturia Microbrute 2 and a Zaor desk. Lawson can fill me in on the rest.
> 
> Anyway yes someone please get this thread back on topic.


----------



## iobaaboi

chillbot said:


> Wait I'm confused are we talking about the same speakers? I wasn't considering $2,300/pair as "budget" speakers?




I don't think I used the term "budget" in my post, they are definitely not that at 2300/pr! I think of them more like an entry into mid-level monitoring. I think companies like Barefoot, ATC and PMC are elite-level monitoring, I hope to get there one day but for that I'd want a real space that is designed with acoustics in mind. 

I think the Lyd 48s would be your best bet to retain the Dyn signature but they are different enough than and not as loud as the BM15As, so you might be a little disappointed (at least initially) after working on them for 15 years. 

I will say, there is a noticeable different in imaging coming from the BM15As, that's probably the biggest immediate difference. The presentation is very wide and panning is super clear, a benefit of the three-way design most likely.


----------



## chillbot

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Compared to other similar 3-ways? KH310 are $4500/pair and the SCM25A are $8000/pair. I've heard the KH310 be referred to as budget friendly versions of the SCM25A.


That's fine but "budget-friendly version of" and "budget speaker" are two different things, good to clarify. I get what you mean I'm just curious if those are budget speakers what would you call the huge assortment of speakers that go for $300/pair, $500/pair, $800/pair, $1,200/pair?

I have no real info or knowledge on this so let me pull some completely fabricated data out of my ass and pass it off as fact. (I have noticed this is an acceptable method of conversation on the intergoogles.) I would guess that, not counting consumer speakers and those weirdo audiophile speakers, 90% of speakers sold probably go for under $1,500/pair. So by that standard $2,300 doesn't seem so budget.


----------



## R. Soul

On a side note - it's odd they call the range 'Lyd', as that means 'audio', so you now have Dynaudio Audio .


----------



## chillbot

R. Soul said:


> On a side note - it's odd they call the range 'Lyd', as that means 'audio', so you now have Dynaudio Audio


Cool!

I'll think about that next time I go see The Los Angeles Angels.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

chillbot said:


> That's fine but "budget-friendly version of" and "budget speaker" are two different things, good to clarify. I get what you mean I'm just curious if those are budget speakers what would you call the huge assortment of speakers that go for $300/pair, $500/pair, $800/pair, $1,200/pair?
> 
> I have no real info or knowledge on this so let me pull some completely fabricated data out of my ass and pass it off as fact. (I have noticed this is an acceptable method of conversation on the intergoogles.) I would guess that, not counting consumer speakers and those weirdo audiophile speakers, 90% of speakers sold probably go for under $1,500/pair. So by that standard $2,300 doesn't seem so budget.



I think those $300/pair or so aren't professional speakers. They prosumer at best. I'd call those cheap speakers.

I think there's a point of limited return which I'd agree is around $1,500 for 2-way 5" speakers. At that point they're all basically great speakers and the more you pay just gets you bigger speakers. So 3-ways will be a bit more than that and then the big speakers with 10"-15" drivers will get closer to $20,000/pair. But really, it's the same quality as a 5" speaker. Just bigger. Paying more doesn't really get you better speakers. I think the LYD are past this point of being pro speakers but they are fairly cheap compared to the competition.

Audiophile speakers are mostly about looking good in your house and bragging about how much you paid for them. I've heard some million dollar systems at hifi shows that sound god awful.


----------



## jmauz

chillbot said:


> let me pull some completely fabricated data out of my ass and pass it off as fact



Hey if it's good enough for Donald...


----------



## iobaaboi

chillbot said:


> That's fine but "budget-friendly version of" and "budget speaker" are two different things, good to clarify. I get what you mean I'm just curious if those are budget speakers what would you call the huge assortment of speakers that go for $300/pair, $500/pair, $800/pair, $1,200/pair?
> 
> I have no real info or knowledge on this so let me pull some completely fabricated data out of my ass and pass it off as fact. (I have noticed this is an acceptable method of conversation on the intergoogles.) I would guess that, not counting consumer speakers and those weirdo audiophile speakers, 90% of speakers sold probably go for under $1,500/pair. So by that standard $2,300 doesn't seem so budget.



Again, I never called the Lyd 48s "budget" monitors. I don't really know what you are getting at or understand why you are fixating on that point. I was purely trying to post my impressions of a newer speaker after migrating from an older, but still great, design that I know a lot of people here use.


----------



## chillbot

iobaaboi said:


> I don't really know what you are getting at or understand why you are fixating on that point.


Sorry, both of my responses about budget were directed at Gerhard Westphalen, he's the one that mentioned them being budget speakers. That's why I quoted his post each time in my response, sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## synthpunk

desk withdrawal 



chillbot said:


> Sorry, both of my responses about budget were directed at Gerhard Westphalen, he's the one that mentioned them being budget speakers. That's why I quoted his post each time in my response, sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## iobaaboi

chillbot said:


> Sorry, both of my responses about budget were directed at Gerhard Westphalen, he's the one that mentioned them being budget speakers. That's why I quoted his post each time in my response, sorry if that wasn't clear.



Sorry about that chillbot! I had inadvertently "ignored" Gerard here on VI-C and couldn't see his posts. I don't know how I managed to do that but I do remember being curious as to why his posts suddenly disappeared from a thread I was reading that he contributed to a couple weeks back.

My apologies for the mixup...carry on!


----------



## iobaaboi

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Were there any others that you auditioned before getting the LYD?
> 
> I'm a big fan of Dynaudio and worked on the BM5 mk3 for a long time (currently have them up as my mains are down for repair). I thought those were a lot better than the old BM6a. I've heard that the BM15a are similar to the BM6a so I'm not sure if I'd like those. I heard the 8" LYD at a shop and they didn't sound too different from the BM5 mk3. I preferred my BM5. I'm curious to hear the LYD 48. Seems like they could be a great budget speaker.



I didn't need to actually. I was happy enough with the signature of the two Dyns pairs I had and knew I couldn't get anything better at the price point. I was explicitly looking for a horizontal monitor as I plan on getting two more screens in the coming months, so that limited my options. 

I did audition a set of the Neumann KH310's a while back and did like them a lot. The LYD 48s are considerably smaller and more compact. I like the class D amps in them vs the AB amps in the BM15As (and 310s) as they are quiet and less picky about power. 

All in all, the LYD 48s are really hard to beat for anything remotely close to their price. The Neumanns would be the next step that would be a meaningful "upgrade", if space and budget allow. Even then, I wouldn't be surprised if I liked the LYD 48s just as much as the 310s in a side by side comparison.


----------



## iobaaboi

Here’s a shot of my current setup to give a sense of perspective. The 48s really are compact for a three-way but still pack a punch.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

iobaaboi said:


> All in all, the LYD 48s are really hard to beat for anything remotely close to their price.


This is what I mean when I say that they're budget friendly speakers. By no means a reflection of their quality (well, technically saying that they're very good for the prices).


----------



## iobaaboi

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> This is what I mean when I say that they're budget friendly speakers. By no means a reflection of their quality (well, technically saying that they're very good for the prices).



I see what you mean. I would agree with chillbot though, I still wouldn’t say monitors that are over two grand for a pair are budget-friendly. Maybe they are compared to the 310s or elite-level monitors like Barefoots or ATCs but then again, almost everything is. Budget is a relative term and inherently subjective, it’s really a matter of perspective. For me, I would say the JBL 3 series typifies what I would call a budget monitor.


----------



## steveo42

Nice review. I like Dynaudio products. They have been making monitors forever and have consistently produced quality products within their price ranges.


----------



## ScottWaara

Probably old news to most folks around here, but the IsoAcoustics stands I switched to from Auralex pads made a pretty substantial improvement in the imaging (and bass handling) of the BM15A's I've had for almost 20 years. It seemed pretty dramatic to me. Love 'em still


----------



## juliancisneros

Some of you might be interested in this... 

I've been a big Dynaudio fan for years. Started with the BM6a MKII then upgraded to the BM15s last year (after purchasing the Focal Trio 6be's and returning them due to ear fatigue, something I never experience with Dynaudio). Anyways... I was kind of bummed that the only larger option for me at the time from Dynaudio was the BM15s so at NAMM I made sure to head upstairs to talk to one of the Dynaudio guys and see if there are any plans for updating the BM15s. The guy wasn't able to explicitly confirm, but he made it very clear that specifically with the BM15s, they aren't just updating them, but doing a complete overhaul of the monitor and that very soon they'd be announcing something "completely rebuilt from the ground up". 

I asked him, "how soon is very soon... like by next NAMM?". 

He replied, "by summer... keep an eye out". 

As with any product, I'm not holding my breath with his timeline. But he was adamant that Dynaudio isn't going anywhere, and that they haven't forgotten their "pro community" and have big plans for their "professional" line of products which he alluded are currently in development. 

I for one am very interested to see what they come up with. I'll most likely sell off my BM15s and upgrade if what they come out with is in any way an upgrade to these amazing (but dated) monitors.


----------



## steveo42

I like Dynaudio as well as JBL. They have been making monitors for decades and know what they are doing. It seems the current trend in NFM is a boosted midrange and highs giving a very forward sound. Kind of like the NS-10 phenomena. Personally I find that type of sound very fatiguing over long sessions. Sure it's a winner at first listen but after a couple of hours it fries my ears.
Current Dynaudio monitors are smoother and IMHO flatter in sound. Some call them scooped, and measurements do seem to support that claim, at least somewhat, but to me, they are more realistic sounding compared to some other monitors with "crisp" highs... That's just me though. I use Event ASP8 which are extremely smooth, reach real low and are very non fatiguing.

Thanks for the post. I will await the improved BM-15.


----------



## synthpunk

Just be careful of updates. The BM6A Mk 2 &3 never sounded as good as the Mk1 to me.


----------



## juliancisneros

synthpunk said:


> Just be careful of updates. The BM6A Mk 2 &3 never sounded as good as the Mk1 to me.



Never heard the I's... still... loved my II's. Wonder if Dynaudio parting ways with TC had something to do with quality control. The LYD's sound great... can't wait to see what else they got cooking.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Thanks for the review!

I had the LYD-48 in my studio this week together with a few other sets. I have to say that these monitors are excellent value for money! They cost exactly the same as my trusty old Focal Solo 6s, but beat them in nearly every aspect. The stereo image on the LYD-48 is extremely wide and immersive, while being precise. The listening sweet-spot was rather wide. The bass extension quite impressive for their small size. Only area where I felt my old Focals were superior was the amplification - the Dynaudios feel like they have to work rather hard whereas the Focals felt more effortless.

Unfortunately I also compared the two to a couple of more expensive sets - Neumann KH310 and HEDD Type 20s. That really wasn't a fair fight for the LYD-48s. Long story short - I'm now working on a pair of HEDD Type 20s. I've never been a huge fan of the sound of ribbon type tweeters, but these are something really different. Very highly recommended!


----------



## EvilDragon

iobaaboi said:


> Here’s a shot of my current setup to give a sense of perspective. The 48s really are compact for a three-way but still pack a punch.



Those speakers are REALLY close to the wall... I assume you need to roll off the lows or else there's trouble in the bass.


----------



## iobaaboi

EvilDragon said:


> Those speakers are REALLY close to the wall... I assume you need to roll off the lows or else there's trouble in the bass.



Hey ED, 

Yeah they are! It’s a temporary space while I’m doing some school stuff, space is dictated by other other factors that really limit things dimensionally. 

The bass actually is not as crazy as you would think. I am pretty handy with REQWiz and measurement, so I was surprised myself. 

I also use Sonarworks to help with even stuff out, helps a lot when in less than desirable spaces. Here’s my Ref4 measurement, it’s workable for now.


----------



## tav.one

iobaaboi said:


> will hopefully be building a full 5.1 system around them within the next year or so.



How do you plan to go about that? My main confusion is what will be the Centre as these come in Left & Right versions?
And do you feel Lyd 8 or Lyd 5 will be good for rears? or you'll get 48s for rear too?


----------



## iobaaboi

tav.one said:


> How do you plan to go about that? My main confusion is what will be the Centre as these come in Left & Right versions?
> And do you feel Lyd 8 or Lyd 5 will be good for rears? or you'll get 48s for rear too?



I’ve seen both trains of though on the C monitor. Ben Wallfisch for example uses (or did at one time recently) a HS8 as a C to his ATC 3 way L/R. I’ve also seen LCR setups of BM15As (Spitfire) and those are similar to the 48s in orientation. I think it’s usually the R used for Center but not sure. 

I’m not sure what I will end up doing but surround is a ways off anyways. If I had to guess, I’ll get 3 LYD 8s as the woofer is the same as the 48s. Could also see a 48 and two 7s. I don’t know if I would go for 5s, I like bigger speakers.


----------



## tav.one

iobaaboi said:


> If I had to guess, I’ll get 3 LYD 8s as the woofer is the same as the 48s. Could also see a 48 and two 7s. I don’t know if I would go for 5s, I like bigger speakers.


Sounds interesting but I hear LCR should always be same, that becomes tricky with 48s. I was thinking LYD 8 as C and 7s or 5s in the surround, that means 3 different models. I hope with some calibration that can be worked out as well, you think?
I'm strongly convinced to buy 48s but I have to take 5.1 upgrade in my mind as well.


----------



## iobaaboi

tav.one said:


> Sounds interesting but I hear LCR should always be same, that becomes tricky with 48s. I was thinking LYD 8 as C and 7s or 5s in the surround, that means 3 different models. I hope with some calibration that can be worked out as well, you think?
> I'm strongly convinced to buy 48s but I have to take 5.1 upgrade in my mind as well.



There certainly are a lot of options, I don’t think you can really go very wrong. Maybe try and get into contact with Dynaudio and see what they recommend?


----------



## chillbot

iobaaboi said:


> For anyone looking for a well-rounded, professional monitor that punches above its price, check out the Dynaudio Lyd 48.


Think I'm going to drop my current BM15As for the LYD 48s. Just because the BM15As are 12-15 years old and I'm tired of getting them fixed. Also because I've heard nothing but good things about the LYD 48s (as opposed to just spending a bit more and getting a replacement set of BM15As). Anyone else have any comments on the LYD 48s?

I love the Dynaudio sound. Will I miss/gain much going from one 10" to a 8" + 4"? I plan to keep my old beast of a sub (BX30).


----------



## chillbot

Well I went from "thinking about" to "ordered". It's a pain-in-the-ass but sweetwater does have a return policy if they suck. I also A/B a lot between my JBLs and Dynaudios so I should be able to ease into them a bit.

Hey does anyone want to buy a pair of BM15As? Work great! (Sort of.)


----------



## iobaaboi

chillbot said:


> Well I went from "thinking about" to "ordered". It's a pain-in-the-ass but sweetwater does have a return policy if they suck. I also A/B a lot between my JBLs and Dynaudios so I should be able to ease into them a bit.
> 
> Hey does anyone want to buy a pair of BM15As? Work great! (Sort of.)



Very good! I hope you gel with the 48s, I’ve really enjoyed my pair. They do sound different than the 15s but not I prefer the 48s as growing used to working with them. 

The 15’s 10in woofer does give you a more impactful bass experience but I feel that the 48s are no slouch in the low end while adding a noticeable imaging upgrade over the 15s. 

Let us know when you get your 48s and what you think!


----------



## AllanH

@chillbot - I'm really looking forward to your opinion on the Lyd 48s. I've reached the limit of my low-end monitors and the Lyd48s are on my current short list. I have a decent sense of what you're comparing to, so it'll be interesting to get your take on them.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

chillbot said:


> Well I went from "thinking about" to "ordered". It's a pain-in-the-ass but sweetwater does have a return policy if they suck. I also A/B a lot between my JBLs and Dynaudios so I should be able to ease into them a bit.
> 
> Hey does anyone want to buy a pair of BM15As? Work great! (Sort of.)


Curious how these have worked out for you.


----------



## John Longley

I tried some last summer when I wanted a smaller set of nearfields for another room (Dunlavys in the main room). I ended up getting some medium sized Tylers but the LYDs really offered great value and they are quite compact for a three-way. I think they're a great entry at a fair price for this style of monitoring.


----------



## MusiquedeReve

I have been thinking of diving into the Lyd 48's but, due to the space I am in, they would have to go on my desktop. Is this even an option (well, I know it is an option, but is it a _viable _option)? Are there any desktop stands that would help with decoupling? Isoacoustic?

Thank you for any advice


----------



## johnkaefer

EpicEsquire said:


> I have been thinking of diving into the Lyd 48's but, due to the space I am in, they would have to go on my desktop. Is this even an option (well, I know it is an option, but is it a _viable _option)? Are there any desktop stands that would help with decoupling? Isoacoustic?
> 
> Thank you for any advice


I use the ISO 200 desktop stands and they're great! I recommend!


----------



## DoubleJ

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> I had the LYD-48 in my studio this week together with a few other sets. I have to say that these monitors are excellent value for money! They cost exactly the same as my trusty old Focal Solo 6s, but beat them in nearly every aspect. The stereo image on the LYD-48 is extremely wide and immersive, while being precise. The listening sweet-spot was rather wide. The bass extension quite impressive for their small size. Only area where I felt my old Focals were superior was the amplification - the Dynaudios feel like they have to work rather hard whereas the Focals felt more effortless.
> 
> Unfortunately I also compared the two to a couple of more expensive sets - Neumann KH310 and HEDD Type 20s. That really wasn't a fair fight for the LYD-48s. Long story short - I'm now working on a pair of HEDD Type 20s. I've never been a huge fan of the sound of ribbon type tweeters, but these are something really different. Very highly recommended!


Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but do you still have the Hedd type 20's and are you still happy with them? I've been using cheaper prodipe ribbon 8 for the last ten years and think it's finally time to upgrade. At first I wanted the Neumann kh310's but I'm now leaning towards the Hedd type 20. Also are yours mk1 or mk2?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

DoubleJ said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but do you still have the Hedd type 20's and are you still happy with them? I've been using cheaper prodipe ribbon 8 for the last ten years and think it's finally time to upgrade. At first I wanted the Neumann kh310's but I'm now leaning towards the Hedd type 20. Also are yours mk1 or mk2?


Sorry for the slow reply! Still very happy with them - mine are mk1, have not heard the mk2s. 

I still find them very accurate, tight, focused. But with enough colour and character to not sound too "clinical", if that makes sense.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DoubleJ

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Sorry for the slow reply! Still very happy with them - mine are mk1, have not heard the mk2s.
> 
> I still find them very accurate, tight, focused. But with enough colour and character to not sound too "clinical", if that makes sense.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Glad you are still liking them. I found a great deal on mk1 and I almost think they would suit me better then mk2. No extra level of ad/da due to dsp and I can turn the lineariser off at the computer instead of going back behind the speakers. My only concern is some people say they have some self noise or hiss coming out of the tweeter. Not a deal breaker but it would be nicer if they were dead quiet.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

DoubleJ said:


> My only concern is some people say they have some self noise or hiss coming out of the tweeter. Not a deal breaker but it would be nicer if they were dead quiet.


Yes, there is some hiss. Though this an issue with many designs from other brands too - prior to HEDDs I had some Focals with a similar amount of hiss. I personally sit relatively far at about 2.4m away and can't hear it at all at that distance. If your listening position is much closer then this could be a potential issue.


----------



## DoubleJ

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Yes, there is some hiss. Though this an issue with many designs from other brands too - prior to HEDDs I had some Focals with a similar amount of hiss. I personally sit relatively far at about 2.4m away and can't hear it at all at that distance. If your listening position is much closer then this could be a potential issue.


Do you recommend the hedd type 20 over the Neumann kh310? I've heard some people say hedd is more musical while kh310 is very transparent but can be a bit boring.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

DoubleJ said:


> Do you recommend the hedd type 20 over the Neumann kh310? I've heard some people say hedd is more musical while kh310 is very transparent but can be a bit boring.


I do, although I think you can't go wrong with either. I auditioned both and while it was not an easy and straightforward choice I preferred the HEDDs.


----------

